# On The Contributions Of The Eagles



## Ent (Sep 11, 2022)

All TTF Members -* now's your chance, and your time.*

As I reformat and finalize my essay _*Of The Ents and The Trees*_, I'm accumulating my materials on _*The Contributions Of The Eagles*_.

I've already gathered many materials, and researching here there's some excellent stuff that's gone before - especially a particular post by @Thorondor about Thorondor.

But Now For You - as each of you consider the Eagles, and an essay - a testimony to the many contributions of them to any and all in every age - what would you like to be sure gets covered - clarified - included, in such a writing?

Let me know your thoughts about the Eagles - a most excellent creation and inclusion by Tolkien throughout his works. 

My thanks in advance to all who choose to pass along your thoughts.


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 11, 2022)

*The Eagles:*
Pros:
Transport friends during times of great need.
Relay messages.
Aerial surveillance.
Guards for your hidden city.
Recover bodies of fallen heroes.
Fight directly in the Great Battles.

Cons:
They sometimes fly off with your sheep.

The old saying comes to mind:
_*It's good to have friends in high places.*_


----------



## Ent (Sep 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> They sometimes fly off with your sheep.



I had a hard time deciding whether to give your post a 'like' or a 'laugh'... good one..!
Thanks.


----------

